# Hydraulics squeel and are slow



## marks (Apr 7, 2012)

I finished last summer rebuilding almost every piston on the tractor including the ones on the backhoe. I put in new fluid and started to run it. After a while the hydraulics started to squeel when using anything, or at high RPM and the backhoe was real slow. I changed the fluid again last week and ran it. The squeeling started up again after 15 minutes (but not as loud) and the hydraulics are still slow and weak. I opened the fill level bolt and the hydraulics were foamy and white. I used the backhoe for an hour or two to see if it would work out and it got better but still not good. I assume i still have water in the system. Any tricks on how to get it out, or other advice? The fluid isn't cheap so if I change it again I want it to be the last time.
Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It has air in the system,and you need to bleed/purge it. Sometimes working each function in/out,up/down will do it. Other systems need bleeding.
Do you have a manual? 
Also,check each fitting to make sure they aren't sucking air.


----------



## marks (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah I do have the manual, I will check all the fittings then see if i can get it to self bleed through the relief valves. The last time i used it the fluid level went down quite a bit without leaking so maybe some of the air is working its way out.


----------



## hackware (Sep 14, 2011)

*air in lines...*

if you run very long with air in lines, you can cook your oil...

ez to tell if ya do, turns dark...

(usually if ya do it that long, you start to have other problems also...)

william...


----------



## jwal10 (May 20, 2007)

If it is water, loosen the drain plug after it sets several days, loosen enough for it to leak. Using a clean drain pan check for water. Let drain until it looks like all oil. Do several times before changing the oil. Does the tractor set outside? Need to seal any plce water can get in. Around shift boots, etc....James


----------



## marks (Apr 7, 2012)

Fixed the problem. It was the 1 foot of hose just before the pump, coming from the tank. The last owner used some radiator hose that got real old and weak and when sucking fluid the pump would suck the hose flat and no fluid would get through.
thanks for all the help.


----------

